# Adobe Flash Player on Andriod



## davepg (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have bought a Nexus 10, which I am very happy with. However, I have rec'd several emails and visted some web sites, where Adobe Flash Player is req'd, I then get the message saying that Andriod does not support this product.

Does anybody know if and when Andiod will support it, or is there another product that I can use?

Many Thanks for any assistance given.

Dave


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF! 

Your Web browser should come with its own type of flash player. Other than that there is no other way to my knowledge of getting adobe flash on android any longer.


----------



## davepg (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi MasterChefxx17,

Thanks for your reply.

As the Nexus is a Google product, the browser is Chrome. So I guess I'll just have to "take the pain".

Rgds., Dave


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfortunately yes.


----------



## ascarto (Oct 10, 2013)

There are some good browsers in the play store which are supporting flash


----------



## kieranr (Oct 25, 2013)

Android used to support it, then they dropped it about android 2.2 I think.


----------



## kieranr (Oct 25, 2013)

This video tells you how to install an archived version though.
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/1061194


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a Hudl and got Dolphin browser which works well you do have to go into the settings of the browser and enable flash.Might be worth a shot.


----------

